# how to attach decorations to vinyl siding?



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

hello everyone. after the 30-60 mile an hour winds for two days i'm trying to figure out how to secure things better for next year. so this post i'd like to ask how everyone secures their decorations to vinyl siding. i used paper clips and slid it under the siding however once the wind came all my spiders went flying. thanks for any advice i can get.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i do have another thread in the props section about how everyone keeps their styrofoam heads on but thought i'd add it here too. all my heads blew off, even my mannequin head, i in the past have just pushed it down as far as i could on the pvc frame but this time it didn't hold up. i'm thinking i'll have to glue them on next year but was wondering if there were any other ideas.


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

3m Command Hooks and Fishing line.
We have large spiders so I just tied fishing line to two legs and followed the directions of the Command hooks (rubbing alcohol to prep) and they have been up for a week now with wind and rain. I did do a test about a month ago and the hooks removed nicely


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

I second the 3M command hooks. I've used them for the past several years to attach both Halloween and Christmas decorations to my vinyl siding. You can use fishing line for hanging decorations such as spiders, or if running a string of lights or a spider web, can use small zip ties with them. Here's a picture of them - they're called decorating clips: 










I have had the tab tear off when trying to take them off, but it's easy enough to pry up one corner of the hook with a knife and work it off.


----------



## Recently Deceased (Jul 27, 2010)

Self tapping screws...sorry couldn't resist...I apologize


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I second mikentn on the 3M hooks. They have lasted on my house through 3 Halloweens and 2 Christmas without coming down; however if you want to remove them they come off easy without damaging paint or materials.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

cool, thanks for the info on the 3m hooks. has anybody left them up year round? do they melt on during the summer or anything?


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

I have inadvertently left some up after the holidays. They don't melt onto the siding per se, but the adhesive between the strip and the hard plastic clip does deteriorate until the clip falls off, and I seem to remember the strip itself starts to deteriorate so it doesn't pull cleanly off the vinyl. Your best bet is to remove them while you're taking down the decorations.


----------

